# How to remove hose bib valve stem?



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Put the handle back on and turn it out????


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

msorrels said:


> It must be screwed in there...


It is.


With the bonnet off turn the stem with the handle.
At this point you'll probably need to replace it.


----------



## msorrels (Oct 2, 2018)

Putting the handle back on and turning counterclockwise only resulted in the handle breaking. The valve stem itself never seemed to move, which is why I thought I'd post. As a result I'm not 100% sure it does come out. If turning the stem is how to remove the valve how can I get more leverage on the stem without breaking it?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Dig out the seal around the stem.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

msorrels said:


> ...turning counterclockwise only resulted in the handle breaking.


Bigger Hammer Time = use vice grips.


btw... what is on the other side of that brick wall?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

TarheelTerp said:


> Bigger Hammer Time = use vice grips.
> 
> 
> btw... what is on the other side of that brick wall?


 Don't force it, get a bigger hammer:biggrin2:


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

I think someone used an epoxy or similar around that stem. Doesn't look like packing.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

bob22 said:


> I think someone used an epoxy or similar around that stem. Doesn't look like packing.


 I think you are replacing it. Do you have access to the pipe inside?:sad:


----------



## msorrels (Oct 2, 2018)

Behind the red bricks is concrete cinder blocks and the finished basement. The main house water line runs up from the meter and branches off with a T that feeds into a shut off valve (that looks very new/good shape). Out from that is a tight 90 degree bend right into the concrete block that I believe comes out at this faucet. It's all in a utility cabinet in the corner of the house. I'd have to dig out whatever they closed the pipe in with to be able to remove/replace it. The pipe just goes right into the concrete block and is covered with some sort of hard paste/filler. See picture.

Given how much force I've put trying to rotate the stem without it budging I'd believe they glued it in like the handle.

If I was sure I could find a replacement stem I guess I could just try and cut/pry it out? I'm not against buying more specialized tools if that's practical. 

I didn't think this would be that difficult but so far it's not gone very well.

The good news is I don't really need the faucet and the shut-off valve seems to work very nicely so I could just leave it sit for as long as I'd like. Given how little progress I've made I could just replace the handle/screw/packing washer and go back to what it was.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I guess you hope for best and turn the valve off.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Turn off the water in the house to it. Remove the ground. Use an 18 inch pipe wrench and turn the bibb to the left. It should unscrew from a nipple. Replace with new use pipe dope and Teflon tape on the nipple thread.


----------



## msorrels (Oct 2, 2018)

So turning the whole hose bib didn't work. It rotated a little bit but more than that my 14 inch pipe wrench wasn't going to do. So I had a plumber come out and look at it, here's the comment they put on the invoice


> Hose bib in the front of house is tight to the brick, and the back in tight to the cement wall. Due to liability I informed the customer he would be better off just leaving it as is.


So right now I think the plan is I need to remove some of the bricks. So I can get behind it and if it's sweated on, remove it or support it while unscrewing. The bricks are just decoration, the actual house is concrete blocks, the bricks are just a front. I sort of wish I could remove a square hole of bricks to get full access to the bib and then rather than replace the bricks, put in a cove. Not 100% sure what's practical there? I think I could mount a Pasco 5023 Hose Bibb Anchor (Amazon lists it) to the concrete block, so the pipe won't twist/etc and perhaps cover with some sort of wrap around mounting block. I'd like to keep it so that in the future I could replace the hose bib without having to remove the bricks again.


Seems like a lot of pain but I'll learn some stuff. And I did buy a corded hammer drill a few months ago which should help remove the bricks. May just wait for spring though, the faucet is fine as is for winter.


----------

